# Hello



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello, I am Ogbonnaya Chinedum Samuel, and I'm new to this forum. I started bee keeping not long ago, and was researching somethings online when I came accross this forum. i hope to develop myself through this forum, and share whatever value I can add, thank you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you, but I don't live in America, I live in Nigeria


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Several folks on BeeSource from your part of the world.


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you, thats good and encouraging to me.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource CHINEDUM!


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you Slow Drone.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Chinedum good luck with your bees!

What kind of bees do you have? I think the bees in your area might be called Apis Scutellata but I'm not sure about that. African bees have caused problems in other countries when they have mated with the local bees and made a very aggressive hybrid bee, so if you join in the discussions you may be able to add some interesting advice about African bees.

Not everyone here is from America there are beekeepers from many countries, everybody is welcome.

What kind of hives are you using, langstroth design hives or a different design? Do you have a photograph?


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you Oldtimer, Scutellata, you're correct. Yes they are very aggressive, but except by written works that I've read, I haven't seen any other species (as in, real life), so i can't say anything about their character as compared to other subspecies. Yes, I hope so.
Top bar hives. None that I can remember now, but I posted a link to a video of the harvesting we did in December from one of the hives that we have. It is an amateur video covered by me with my mobile phone, so forgive its poor quality.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh thanks Chinedum I found your video here it is http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...t-in-December-last-year&p=1380543#post1380543

Very interesting!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Are all scutellata aggressive? Has anyone that you know of tried to breed the aggressiveness out of them?

Do you have varroa mites? What treatments are used to control them?


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

thanks a lot oldtimer, I saw your comments at the other thread. I'll post some more videos later.
@ heaflaw, there's nobody that I know of or have heard of that has done that. Yes we do, but i don't know if they are as much as those you find in your area. We don't control them: they seem not to affect our bees in anyway. So scutellata are resistant to them (no scientific evidence though, just experience and observation).


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

thanks a lot oldtimer, I saw your comments at the other thread. I'll post some more videos later.
@ heaflaw, there's nobody that I know of or have heard of that has done that. Yes we do, but i don't know if they are as much as those you find in your area. We don't control them: they seem not to affect our bees in anyway. So scutellata are resistant to them (no scientific evidence though, just experience and observation).


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Some more video would be great, first video was fascinating. How soon till that hive has recovered and is back to normal? Can you harvest more than one time a year?


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

Like I said before, this is my first year, so I don't have so much experience yet. But according to my trainer, they should have recovered by now. In fact, they should have more honey than was available by December. This is because here, we have just two seasons; the rainy season and the dry season. the rainy season starts between March and April, and ends around October. there's usually a short break around August. Most flowers blossom between January and March; so they forage a lot more within this period.
Currently, I'm in another part of the country, but I'll be going back this month for another Harvest. I'll try my best to get you a video of it. Normally, we harvest two times in a year: one between January and March; and the other, between October and December. 
We have about 50 hives (Top bar).


----------



## CHINEDUM (Sep 3, 2015)

I just uploaded two new videos from December's harvest. Follow this link to check them out, you'll find them at the buttom of the thread.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...t-in-December-last-year&p=1380543#post1380543


----------

